# What are stallions like to ride?



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i have always heard that stallions have bad tempers and aren't very good to ride but what does everyone else think???


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I've never ridden a stallion, but like any other horse it would depend on their up bringing and training I suppose.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a friend who used to show and ride a Saddlebred stallion and I have been on trail rides with stallions. Those owners always tell me when they have a saddle on it means it is time for a different job and mares don't affect them....but I was riding geldings at the time


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Good stallions are no different then good geldings. Bad stallions are no different then bad mares.

I rode my first stallion when I was 13 and he was 3. He had 2 weeks backing on him. I continued to ride him occasionally for five years after that. He was a joy and well trained, highly sensitive and an easy ride. I have ridden a few stallions since but the majority of my experience is with that one.

A well trained stallion is simply a well trained horse, and they are just as much of a joy to ride.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

They are the same as geldings with the good training.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

kmacdougall said:


> Bad stallions are no different then bad mares.


Rereading this, this was really bad wording. Bad stallions are (typically) worse then others because they usually have more of a drive.. I mean, typically stallions are bad (in the aggressive/dangerous sense) because they are after a mare or looking to fight with another stud. Which makes them more dangerous because instinct takes over and they can be difficult to reason with. Mares/geldings are easier in this department.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

well they aren't necessarily "bad tempered" but the are definately more aggressive. It is just the guy hormones haha I personally have never ridden one, on the ground I've seen some that are tough to handle but I have seen some extrodinarily calm and I thought they were geldings


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

I know one stallion, that you wouldnt even know was one unless you were told, he is such a sweet heart and can have in season mares walk right past him while he undersaddle, or in the paddock and he wont react at all, he knows his job.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Only if they're not trained right. My uncle has an arabian reining ranch and their stallion, Ramblin' Mr. V., will whinny or paw when a mare is brought through the barn, but he's absolutely and completely calm and TRAINED under saddle or when handled. He's an experienced ride and probably worth more than my house, and that's the only reason limited people are allowed to ride him. My uncle, aunt, and me are the only three that have ever ridden him, but not just because he's a stallion....only because he's such an advanced horse in training. This horse is NOT high-strung under saddle or when being led and will work in the arena with geldings working around him just fine, but only because he was trained right.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> They are the same as geldings with the good training.


I thought that geldings don't have as much heart as stallions (or even mares)?


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I thought that geldings don\'t have as much heart as stallions (or even mares)?


I personally do not believe that at all. Any horse can have a huge amount of heart whether it is castrated or not.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I had a trainer tell me about a stallion he knew. He said that he had to save this horses owners life twice from the stallion. The stallion would try and trample the owner, i forget the reasons why he acted like he did. That has allways made me a bit leary of studs.

Of course this is the exception, not the rule. And there could have been unsaid reasons for the studs behavior.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

People generalise by gender, colour and breed far too much. Just because one chestnut is nutty, doesnt mean they all are. Just because one TB is spooky, doesnt mean they all are. Just because one stallion is savage, doesnt mean they all are. Just because one mare is grumpy, doesnt mean they all are.

You should deal with each horse individually and work with their personality, not by any "stereotyping" brought about by their appearance or gender.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I have ridden a few stallions. One was rather a jerk, but he was able to get away with stuff. He was not dangerous, just macho.
The other two stallions had been bred and shown and used as ranch horses, they were well mannered, easy to be around and no problems.
I went riding with two friends this fall, one lady was riding a mare, leading another and I was riding mine. The other lady was riding a Morgan stallion. He has been used at stud, shown, pulls carts, etc and in front of the other mares, between us or in the rear, he never showed one ounce of stallion behavior at all.
Good training is good training no matter what sex the horse is.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> I thought that geldings don't have as much heart as stallions (or even mares)?


I just meant they are as calm and nice to ride as geldings with proper training. But you are right, stallions have more "charisma" (not very positive it's a right word here, but I can't think of a different word) than geldings (so stallions are often a choice in high level dressage arena).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kmacdougall said:


> I personally do not believe that at all. Any horse can have a huge amount of heart whether it is castrated or not.


It's not so much about "heart", it's about how they "present" themselves (at least that's my understanding of the statement). Mares and stallions really like to "show off" (not saying all, but definitely many), while I've never seen a real "show off" in geldings.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

A stallion, just like any other horse, is only as good as his training. If he is taught from day 1 to be respectful and obedient, then that's what he'll be. I've known lots of folks that you would have thought were riding geldings, even around mares in heat.

On the other hand, when a stallion receives bad training, they are a holy terror. My Dad rode a horse years ago that was a stud. Beautiful thing with amazing color and conformation. He had been sent to a different 'halter' trainer as a yearling and had been horribly spoiled. Because that guy was a mushy touchy feely type trainer, Quest never got any correction on his bad behavior. He learned that being aggressive and obstinate would get the people to go away and leave him alone. He ended up being an incredibly dangerous horse that very few people could successfully handle. He finally learned to respect my Dad after frequent sessions that bordered on downright cruelty. However, he would still lunge the bars of the stall whenever a person or another horse went by, and when he got tired or mad, he would kick, paw, bite, charge and there was nothing you could do to stop him. He was out for blood. Shortly after my Dad stopped training for the owners, Quest got a groom down in his stall and dang near killed him. Amazingly enough, less than 3 months later, Quest was dead at 4 years old. The owners claimed blister beetles but my Dad highly suspects a couple of ping-pong balls in the nostrils for the insurance money.

Anyway, sorry, that was kind of off topic LOL.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

It all depends on the stallions temperment, training, and the rider.
I know an Arab stud that is a pain to ride, and will freak out under saddle, and will bolt, rear, ect.
But then my barns AQHA stud, Gizmo (It Paid to Be Good), acts like a gelding. You can walk a mare past him in the cross ties, and he stands still, head forward. You can ride any type of horse with him in the arena, and he acts like a complete gentleman, which is what all stallions should be like.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

All depends on the Stallion, but essentialy they arethe same as geldings you just have to be a bit more aware of what people around you are doing. Over here it is not unusual for 14 yearold kids to ride small breed M&M stallions at shows.



kitten_Val said:


> It's not so much about "heart", it's about how they "present" themselves (at least that's my understanding of the statement). Mares and stallions really like to "show off" (not saying all, but definitely many), while I've never seen a real "show off" in geldings.


You obviously havnt been looking very hard. Take one look at the UK show ring! the Only classes where stallions are allowed in showing is in the M&M's and the coloured classes. All other classes are geldings and mares only and usualy geldings are winning!

You can get true sparkle from a gelding! When Riding stan who was a gelding (and it was a **** shame that he was cut) we regularly beat stallions. My dad calls showing a "shiney pony contest" but it is all about ring presence and making your perfectly put together, perfectly mannered pony stand out from all the rest of the perfectly mannered, perfectly put together ponies.

Stan used to play to a crowd, the bigger the crowd the better he went! he had the Xfactor, that bit of sparkle that made him stand out from a crowd. 3 days before he died stan won a large M&M class, there was 15 Very good quality, well mannered ponies in the class (mares geldings and stallions), stan was double the age of other the oldest pony, stan had just come back from injury, he was significantly smaller as well (size does matter as it fills the judges eye more). Stan just pootled along perfectly as stan was want to do and obviously he sparkled enough to get the judges attention and keep it!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would trust a complete beginner on my stallion anywhere anytime. He is always a complete gentleman when handled and is usually quieter than any mare or gelding around. He knows when he is being handled that he is expected to have manners and knows the rules. I've worked with quite a few stallions and the only thing Ive really noticed is that since they are often secluded from other horses they tend to bond very strongly to one person. I love that about my boy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

As stated, a horse is only as good as his training. I have hopped on stallions who will dutifully go around the arena and through the fields in, around and yes even behind mares. Heck I even ended up taking care of an 18hh young stud at a horse show because the owner had too many horses to take care of. The thing followed all 5'3" of me around like a puppy dog on walks.
I figure, if the stud is so hard to train you can't show it for fear of it misbehaving - why is it a stallion and who the heck is breeding to it?!?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I figure, if the stud is so hard to train you can't show it for fear of it misbehaving - why is it a stallion and who the heck is breeding to it?!?


I agree with this 110%
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Creztina (Oct 1, 2010)

Depends on the stallion. Some are really nice some aren't. Usually they aren't that much different from gelding and mare although they tend to be more aggressive especially if mares are in heat. Again it depends on the stallions personality. I have 2 stallions but have ridden a few others. The range of how they act is pretty different. My older one has no problem behaving even if a mare is in heat. The other one will need to be held back 24/7.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

This is like asking, "what are mares/geldings like to ride?" I agree with a lot of people who have already posted something to the effect of: It depends on their personality and training. The big difference is to be extra careful if you're in an area where mares may be in heat. 

I used to ride a 3yo stallion and he was gentler and better behaved than most geldings/mares I've ridden to this day. It all depends. I very much agree with anebel that if a stallion is completely out of control, who wants to breed to him?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Ive ridden a few stallions of different breeds and they are no different than mares or geldings, it all depends on the training. I know a stud that is so well trained you can put a mares butt in his face and he wont move unless you let him. Kids ride him


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> i have always heard that stallions have bad tempers and aren't very good to ride but what does everyone else think???


Enormously untrue. If a horse is trained properly, it doesn't matter its gender. I've ridden two stallions: my 7 m/o colts sire and a Friesian named Noah. They both were excetional and fabulous to ride.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree that is just stero typing not allllll stallions are bad...as stated it depends on the horse and the training you put into him


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I feel like the issue is not so much that ALL stallions are bad, its just that a bad stallion is a really bad stallion. (Compared to an equally bad mare or gelding.)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Horses, like people, are different. Breeding, handling, training, personality all go into their makeup. 

The only stud I have ever rode was an 8 year old jet black King bred Quarter Horse that belonged to a former boss. This horse was a doll. I handled him by myself and rode him all the time in an arena. He had a seriously choppy gait that I have never forgot - but I didn't forget his sweet behavior either.

There are 3 studs at the barn where I stable my horses - oh...and Sarge, our 8 year old QH gelding is THE biggest showoff I have ever seen...anyhoooo...the 3 Arabian studs are very different. Sadda is about 16 years old, was an EXTREMELY successful show horse and has a nasty temper - will charge the fence turn and kick, screams at other horses, etc. If you fuss at him he stops until you turn your back! The other horse Amir is around 30 - and in his day was one of the top Arabian show horses in the states. He is so sweet and gentle he was used as a schooling horse for children. My gelding Red was stabled next to him and they were best friends over the fence. Amir is just an old sweetie. A third belongs to another boarder - Masterpiece - he is about 8 I believe and simply gorgeous - former show horse but is gentle and sweet even when geldings/mares are passing by. What a doll

Each horse is different. Studs can be a little tougher to handle - they need a firm hand at times but some are just total dolls. I have also seen studs that are vicious and you wonder why they are still walking around!!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

I've never ridden a stallion but I did hear about one at a riding school near me, he'd been used for years and been brilliant but one day he was out with a mare and he just went a bit doo lally he tried to mount the mare in front of him and accidentally injured the girl riding him (novice rider so she fell off, although I probably would just of shock haha) and injured the girl on the mare aswell. I know not all stallions are like this  I'm just saying about the only stallion related story I've heard haha. Strange though that he'd been used for years with mares and then just one day.. but I guess thats all it takes


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I absolutely HATE when people say that stallions are evil or crazy or psycotic{sp?}. That is so so so untrue! they are more aggressive and dangerous because that is the way they are. Stallions are able to have babies and therefore are more aggressive. I'm not sure if its because they have more testosterone or what but that is why they are aggressive. And like any other horse with the right training they can be just as calm undersaddle as the next horse.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Stallions have more testosterone, this can if left unchecked make them more agressive when around mares.

However if the stallion is taught manners then this should NEVER be a problem. I've seen stallions shown in with mares and geldings and shown by 14 yearold kids (the youngest that is allowed under rules here) I've seen stallions handled at home by 8 yearolds! however said stallions were well mannered and respectful and had been bred to be nice natured.
i know of one 12.2hh riding pony stallion who gives cuddles, demands them infact by putting his head over your shoulder and resting it there untill you hug him. he also sticks his toungue out for kisses and you can grab his toungue and hang on, he doesnt mind. His foals are always stunning to look at and very placid in thier nature.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

I think with any horse, doesnt matter what gender, it all depends on what training has been with the horse.

At work we had a 4yo Throughbred come in for his first prep for a racing career.
He had only been broken in for a few months, and only been ridden for about 3 weeks when he came to us.
He was the most quiet horse we had to handle, the only thing that was wrong was the owner had let him serve a mare about a year ago. =/
So at the track in the morning eveytime he saw a grey (he has a thing for greys) dosent matter if it was a gelding, mare or whatever he would start screaming and get a little bit 'aroused' lol

Apart from that he was the most senisble horse we had in work and he was a really good ride as well. =]]


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I loved riding my Peruvian stallion (other than the horrible gait), he always behaved and was actually easier to ride than my mare..lol.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I have rode a number of stallions ranging from 2-14 years of age.The only problem I have had was when my coach was riding a stallion and a boarder brought a mare in (his dam) and he attempted to mount her, he was snipped after that. All others I have ridden have been well behaved.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I thought that geldings don't have as much heart as stallions (or even mares)?


I beg to differ. The vet cut off his testicles not his brain. My gelding in particular has heart it is not the gender but the horse itself.


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

a stallion is just another horse, if you treat him any differently you can run into trouble. i was riding a stallion last year, he was the sweetest, gentlest horse ever, nobody even knew he was a stud for about the first month until i started telling ppl. the only difference when riding him was he had more "life" in him and could go a lot longer then any other horse i'd ever ridden and he was way more powerful which i loved feeling the power under me that he produced but when my trainer got on him he was a totally different horse. my trainer treated him different and was harder on him and created an uptight, tense and sometimes dangerous horse. same thing with the other stud that came at the same time as mine. very sweet horse... quite studdy around mares at time though when not under saddle, but in general was a good horse, not aggressive only difference is when under saddle, lots of life and energy but still well behaved...once again, when my trainer would work with him (especially on the ground) he would treat him different becasue he was a stud and when he did the stud would start to get quite aggressive. i love the stamina stallions have and i love the powerful drive they can have. i love riding stallions but ya, i would say treat them the way you would treat any other horse ( obviously with some there are times you should be a bit more cautious, but that doesn't mean you need to treat them any different)


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

I ride my stallion and he is great, very smooth ride and well mannered. I can ride him with in season mares and he is fine. He is also a very mellow boy on the ground, couldn't ask for a friendlier horse. However, I am gelding him after Christmas because I don't need or really want a stallion, I have a 5 year old mare and a young filly too and although he is APHA registered he's not breeding quality in my opinion. Sorry, have to post pics of my boy.....


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I think they have "quirks" like everyone else. 

Ours talks a lot. When he first arrives somewhere, he has to chat up the thin air and make sure everyone heard him. In the roping pen he jigs. Once we commence to work.. he's all about it. 

But overall, it's a matter of being aware of everyone ELSE. It's like defensive driving. Being sure you keep other people aware that it's not a good idea to run your mare into us, let your kids run up and slap us one etc.. Which is pretty much the same kind of defensive driving for any horse.


----------

